# Long term storage...



## oldfogey8 (Oct 8, 2015)

I have read a bunch of long term storage posts. Some folks use Boveda packs. Some use O2 absorbers. Some vacuum seal. Some store in the freezer/fridge/dark closet/etc. I have some morsels from my first grow in 2013 as well as every grow since. I am storing my legacy grows in mason jars with one "62" Boveda pack vacuum sealed. Should I be using O2 absorbers as well? I am not as concerned about the potentcy as I am about the smokabilty of the buds. How long have you folks stored, what works best and is it worth just making cannabutter or ISO hash out of what is left? Thanks...


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 9, 2015)

Ive tried to up my game this year with 62 bovedas this year. I have some from every grow since 2011 still. Kept in mason jars, and in the dark, but still looks brown and over dry. Smokes smooth as can be, and still as potent, just doesnt look the best. Trying to fix that. Don't have bulk amounts stay around for that long, but usually try to keep at least the last oz for special occasions  
  Have heard of a vacuum seal attachment for mason jars. Is that something that anyone has used and work???


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 10, 2015)

i have a mason jar vacuum sealer and use it. seems like it works. the top of the mason jars stay pulled in towards the jar and when i pop the top, i can hear the air rush in.


----------



## Bongofury (Nov 6, 2015)

I was interested in this thread also. I researched and some peeps use the 62 Boveda packs and some don't. I'm using them now.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 6, 2015)

3 things degrade our flower---air,temperature,and light---vacume sealed with an iron or just suck the air out with a straw mylar food storage bags stored in a cool location seems to work well


----------



## Kraven (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a nice cool dark place that I keep mine in, 1/2 gal mason jars keeps them fresh for a long time. I'm smoking some CK from last years harvest and it's aged very well.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 6, 2015)

is freezing in mason jars safe, work well?


----------



## zem (Dec 6, 2015)

i think the fridge would be a good option for storage longer than 1 year. is the freezer not risky to cause damage to the buds?


----------

